# Leaves curling under???????



## orlcorekid (Oct 22, 2006)

On most of my young babys the first set of fan leaves are curling under. The leaves are still really green. The second and thrid set of fan leaves are starting to grow in and they seem to be fine. I was watering with  week nutes. but i just flushed them out with none nutes phed water. Does anybody have an idea how to fix my babie's or why this is happening.


----------



## john blaze (Oct 22, 2006)

I'm currently on my first grow and I had the same problem, but couldn't pin down the cause at the time.

During unrelated research, I learned that I was over watering my plants and then I went about correcting that. Soon afterwards, the curling problem was minimized. It may just have been coincidence, but you might want to look into that.


----------



## skunk (Oct 22, 2006)

what kinda nutes are you using?


----------



## orlcorekid (Oct 23, 2006)

I was watering with a week BOTANICARE 3-1.5-4. Ita a pure blend premium organic plant food. Im not usin any nutes as of right now.


----------



## skunk (Oct 23, 2006)

your first set of leaves at bottom do indeed die anyways. kinda just wilts over. you should be fine . if you want to make sure just send us a pic. but thats what it sounds like to me .


----------



## skunk (Oct 23, 2006)

ps botanicare are organic nutes. miracle grow ,shults,ect. are synthetic nutes. any fertilizer is called nutes . i think you are fine . no worries . just keep us posted.


----------



## orlcorekid (Oct 23, 2006)

yea im sorry i ment to say the first set of fan leaves. And now on all of my plants the second and thrid set of leaves are starting to curling under and im getting lil burn marks on some of the plants? Do you think this could be a heat stress problem. i have used nutes in like three days. The temp of the room is usally in between 80*-86*. ive done some reading and in some books it sounds like i have a heat problem


----------



## skunk (Oct 23, 2006)

what strain are you growing? most marijuana likes temps between 70 to 80 degrees with 75 being more appropriate for most that im familiar with. how often were you mixing nutes with the water sounds more like overfert so far. i hope it was,nt on a daily basis and evrytime you watered alot of newbies get carried away with water and nutes. also heat stress usually starts at the top leaves closest to the lights  or heat source .


----------



## orlcorekid (Oct 23, 2006)

I hope these pics help 

View attachment 11.bmp


View attachment 44.bmp


View attachment 77.bmp


View attachment 88.bmp


----------



## orlcorekid (Oct 24, 2006)

skunk said:
			
		

> what strain are you growing? most marijuana likes temps between 70 to 80 degrees with 75 being more appropriate for most that im familiar with. how often were you mixing nutes with the water sounds more like overfert so far. i hope it was,nt on a daily basis and evrytime you watered alot of newbies get carried away with water and nutes. also heat stress usually starts at the top leaves closest to the lights or heat source .


 
To tell you the truth i dont really know the exact strain.  Around here we call it "crippy." My temps are in between 75 - 85. I was running nutes every time i watered because I have an ebb an flood system but I haven't used nutes in 3 days.  They just seem to keep getting worse.  Now on two plants the very tips yellowed and are browning and on some plants I am getting yellow burnt spots all over the leaves.  
Thanks


----------



## skunk (Oct 24, 2006)

my fault i forgot to even ask soil or hydro i might have to leave this 1 up to a hydro specialist like stoney or someone that takes care of hydro  if it was soil now that i see your plants you would have a np and k defienciency. with the 1st 2nd and 4th one . check your ph if your ph is not correct it will cause your npk to be off . i will pm stoneybud to correct me if im wrong and let him get you straight on hydro.


----------



## orlcorekid (Oct 24, 2006)

ok thanks my ph is in between 5.8-6.2. It just seems to be getting worse. Ive spent the last three day searching the net and i spent all day at boarders(book store) reading up on defienciency's and it seems like there are to many varibles to pin point one thing. I hope i can fix this fast it took me so long to get seeds and then to get them to grow took even longer. ahaha thanks for all the help tho i really appreciate it.


----------



## skunk (Oct 24, 2006)

stoney will straighten it up quick like give him a lil time . if it was soil i would tell you to go ahead and go to full strenth. but hang on to your pants a few.


----------



## orlcorekid (Oct 24, 2006)

ok ahahah. Thanks again.


----------



## skunk (Oct 24, 2006)

ive already pmed him with no reply yet so now its a waiting game but i have 100% faith that he will fix you up right. and my apoligies for jumping into somen without asking the basic ?s needed to know before replying to your thread . i know diddly when it comes to hydro.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Oct 24, 2006)

Hey orlcorekid, good to meetcha.

It sounds like a nute burn.

Using an ebb and flow system, did you empty your reservoir to only feed them water for three days?

Let me know more about your system. If you can, post pics showing your system and the plants. 

I'll check for messages tomorrow at 4pm EST in the USA.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Oct 24, 2006)

Hey orlcorekid, I should have looked at your pics from yesterday. Those are babies. No nutes at all. Plain water until they turn into larger plants.

Post some more pics when they're about 4 inches tall. Start with 1/8th strength nutes at that age.

Good luck man.


----------



## orlcorekid (Oct 25, 2006)

Thanks guys. Yes i emptyed the reservoir. I washed it out and i flushed the plants like threes. Im using only none nutes water right now.most of the plants are already 5" tall theres only one under 4". once again thanks alot guys i really appreciate it.


----------



## skunk (Oct 25, 2006)

see i couldve very well messed them up for ya . i didnt even pay attention that they were babies. but in soil if they were larger plants that would be what npk def. would look like on 3 of them . my fault though . stoneys taken over and ill be watching through the window . so gl.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Oct 25, 2006)

skunk said:
			
		

> stoneys taken over and ill be watching through the window.


You PERV!

Yikes! What kind of guy do you think I am?

Hhahaahahahahaha


----------



## skunk (Oct 25, 2006)

you tell me im just gonna watch. none of that gay stuff for me.lol


----------



## orlcorekid (Oct 26, 2006)

Yea my cam keeps (edit ) up. and im working like 15 hr days . ill try to get some tongiht . i checked my plants today  wow they look like crap. all of my leave are growing werid like where the gagged edges are on the leaves there starting to grow stright. its really werid.


----------

